# Tanti auguri



## Purple black (23 Dicembre 2018)

Come sempre passo per augurare a vecchi amici che porto sempre con me nel cuore, 
Tantissimi Auguri di Buon Natale e Sereno 2019

Oro


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2018)

Purple black ha detto:


> Come sempre passo per augurare a vecchi amici che porto sempre con me nel cuore,
> Tantissimi Auguri di Buon Natale e Sereno 2019
> 
> Oro


Ciao Oro, auguri a te e buon 2019 !!


----------



## spleen (23 Dicembre 2018)

Purple black ha detto:


> Come sempre passo per augurare a vecchi amici che porto sempre con me nel cuore,
> Tantissimi Auguri di Buon Natale e Sereno 2019
> 
> Oro


Ciao, tantissimi auguri anche a te !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foglia (23 Dicembre 2018)

Purple black ha detto:


> Come sempre passo per augurare a vecchi amici che porto sempre con me nel cuore,
> Tantissimi Auguri di Buon Natale e Sereno 2019
> 
> Oro


Auguri!


----------



## ologramma (23 Dicembre 2018)

Purple black ha detto:


> Come sempre passo per augurare a vecchi amici che porto sempre con me nel cuore,
> Tantissimi Auguri di Buon Natale e Sereno 2019
> 
> Oro


ciao 
Auguri  
anche a te , spero che ti vada tutto bene :up:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2018)

Chi non muore si rivede.


----------



## bluestar02 (24 Dicembre 2018)

Tanti auguri a tutti Buon Natale

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2018)

Buon Natale e che l'anno prossimo porti un po' di rugiada a bagnare i vostri cuori polverosi

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Dicembre 2018)

Auguri! 
Quale è il vostro proposito per l’anno  nuovo?


----------



## spleen (24 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Auguri!
> Quale è il vostro proposito per l’anno  nuovo?


Cavarmela.

Auguri a tutti di buone feste.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Dicembre 2018)

Buon Natale [emoji318] a tutti.


----------



## Purple black (24 Dicembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Oro, auguri a te e buon 2019 !!


Grazie cara.



spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, tantissimi auguri anche a te !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spleen....ti avevo scritto ancora mesi fa 
Ma mi sa che con le mail  sei peggio di me!!! 
Augurissimi!



Foglia ha detto:


> Auguri!


Foglia auguri!



ologramma ha detto:


> ciao
> Auguri
> anche a te , spero che ti vada tutto bene :up:


Ologramma. Augurissimi!!!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Purple black (24 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi non muore si rivede.



Eeeeee ancora no, cara....
Spero di restare ancora qualche anno!


----------



## Purple black (24 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buon Natale e che l'anno prossimo porti un po' di rugiada a bagnare i vostri cuori polverosi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Tu, gli auguri li vuoi qui o te li faccio di là


----------



## ologramma (24 Dicembre 2018)

Purple black ha detto:


> Grazie cara.
> 
> 
> Spleen....ti avevo scritto ancora mesi fa
> ...


[/QUOTE]
fa sempre piacere risentire una persona cara


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Auguri!
> Quale è il vostro proposito per l’anno  nuovo?


Sempre lo stesso : dimagrire


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Dicembre 2018)

Purple black ha detto:


> Tu, gli auguri li vuoi qui o te li faccio di là [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Dove ti pare, gli auguri sono sempre bene accetti. 
Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

